# Smallbear is back up! - sorry if this has been posted already



## Oh_Discordia! (Apr 14, 2022)

Stock seems to be same as before so far......


----------



## Coda (Apr 14, 2022)

Small Bear est morte! Vive le Small Bear!


----------



## fig (Apr 14, 2022)

Groovy!


----------



## carlinb17 (Apr 14, 2022)

17


----------



## Coda (Apr 14, 2022)

carlinb17 said:


> 17



You sunk my battleship!


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Apr 14, 2022)

E11


----------



## carlinb17 (Apr 14, 2022)

Miss


----------



## Fingolfen (Apr 14, 2022)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!!!


----------



## fig (Apr 14, 2022)

Oh hey a contest, cool! 

Be the first person to tell me what pedal I'm thinking of when I say 2N5088 and 4k7Ω and win a *$50 Small Bear gift code!*

Be the second to tell me and....well, maybe next time?


----------



## Coda (Apr 14, 2022)

fig said:


> Oh hey a contest, cool!
> 
> Be the first person to tell me what pedal I'm thinking of when I say 2N5088 and 4k7Ω and win a *$50 Small Bear gift code!*
> 
> Be the second to tell me and....well, maybe next time?



Electrovibe…


----------



## fig (Apr 14, 2022)

Another win for @Coda !


----------



## Coda (Apr 14, 2022)

I was just reviewing the build docs for my build. We are either on the same wavelength, if that fly buzzing around here was a drone…I thought I smelled SMD…


----------



## fig (Apr 14, 2022)

So, I guess you're buying 4k7s and 5088s  It eats a lot of those right?


----------



## Big Monk (Apr 14, 2022)

Speaking of which. I gotsta get me some lo-pro caps from Mouser for mine!


----------



## fig (Apr 14, 2022)

I used tantalum for the 1u
_low-rider_


----------



## carlinb17 (Apr 14, 2022)

I would have went with muffin fuzz and clearly that was wrong


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Apr 14, 2022)

fig said:


> Be the second to tell me and....well, maybe next time?


Electrovibe 😉😂


----------



## Oh_Discordia! (Apr 14, 2022)

@fig where do you get those pretty resistors and caps and are they worth it?   I feel a strong urge to restock my entire inventory w them


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Apr 14, 2022)

I saw over on the Madbean forums that most of the stuff listed as “not restocking” actually will be restocked! Just a heads up for any of you who were looking to get stuff that’s out of stock— there’s still hope yet! I’m hoping they restock the light plates since the plexiglass plates I made myself are a bit too fragile to use for a large (1590DD etc) enclosure.


----------



## Kroars (Apr 18, 2022)

Lowtide said:


> Stock seems to be same as before so far......


It’s like seeing a great friend for the first time in years!! Thanks!!


----------



## fig (Apr 18, 2022)

Lowtide said:


> @fig where do you get those pretty resistors and caps and are they worth it?   I feel a strong urge to restock my entire inventory w them


Pedalhacker, Mouser, eBay.
Worth it?  Conventionally, no. Emotionally, perhaps.


----------



## MobyOctopad (Apr 19, 2022)

fig said:


> Pedalhacker, Mouser, eBay.
> Worth it?  Conventionally, no. Emotionally, perhaps.


Speaking of Pedalhacker, has anyone placed an order with them recently and had it delivered without too much delay?

Placed two orders nearly two weeks ago now and haven't gotten a shipping notification or anything. It's usually taken a few days from the date of purchase for them to get orders out the door in the past but never this long.


----------



## Coda (Apr 19, 2022)

MobyOctopad said:


> Speaking of Pedalhacker, has anyone placed an order with them recently and had it delivered without too much delay?
> 
> Placed two orders nearly two weeks ago now and haven't gotten a shipping notification or anything. It's usually taken a few days from the date of purchase for them to get orders out the door in the past but never this long.



I’ve never had to wait too long with Pedalhacker, though I haven’t ordered anything recently…


----------



## fig (Apr 20, 2022)

MobyOctopad said:


> Speaking of Pedalhacker, has anyone placed an order with them recently and had it delivered without too much delay?
> 
> Placed two orders nearly two weeks ago now and haven't gotten a shipping notification or anything. It's usually taken a few days from the date of purchase for them to get orders out the door in the past but never this long.


My last order with him was in Jan. and went fine.  I _think_ he moved to KY last year sometime, because he found the resistor stock he owed me in the process. You can reach out to him at the address on the order confirmation email. I haven't communicated with him much recently, maybe I'll send him a shout too.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Apr 20, 2022)

Man @fig knows _everybody!_


----------



## almondcity (Apr 20, 2022)

MobyOctopad said:


> Speaking of Pedalhacker, has anyone placed an order with them recently and had it delivered without too much delay?
> 
> Placed two orders nearly two weeks ago now and haven't gotten a shipping notification or anything. It's usually taken a few days from the date of purchase for them to get orders out the door in the past but never this long.


I placed two orders back in Feb/Mar and it did take quite awhile to get here but eventually did


----------



## fig (Apr 27, 2022)

MobyOctopad said:


> Speaking of Pedalhacker, has anyone placed an order with them recently and had it delivered without too much delay?
> 
> Placed two orders nearly two weeks ago now and haven't gotten a shipping notification or anything. It's usually taken a few days from the date of purchase for them to get orders out the door in the past but never this long.


Did you ever get this? I made an order on the 16th and it went out on the 26th......so somewhere between LMS and a Tayda drill/UV order


----------



## MobyOctopad (Apr 27, 2022)

fig said:


> Did you ever get this? I made an order on the 16th and it went out on the 26th......so somewhere between LMS and a Tayda drill/UV order


I did! Shipping notification came in a day or two after my initial comment and was delivered yesterday. Now just have to wait for the subsequent order I placed to get here because I couldn't take the time to comb through all of the listings the first time 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Oh_Discordia! (Apr 28, 2022)

Small bear claiming to have 100s of a particular diode in stock, letting me order 20, charging me for my full order, then slapping a sticker on my invoice saying “back ordered we’ll get em to you eventually”  = 🫤 

Small issue in the grand scheme of things but disappointing nonetheless


----------



## Harry Klippton (Apr 28, 2022)

Lowtide said:


> Small bear claiming to have 100s of a particular diode in stock, letting me order 20, charging me for my full order, then slapping a sticker on my invoice saying “back ordered we’ll get em to you eventually”  = 🫤
> 
> Small issue in the grand scheme of things but disappointing nonetheless


Eww


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Apr 28, 2022)

Lowtide said:


> Small bear claiming to have 100s of a particular diode in stock, letting me order 20, charging me for my full order, then slapping a sticker on my invoice saying “back ordered we’ll get em to you eventually”  = 🫤
> 
> Small issue in the grand scheme of things but disappointing nonetheless


----------



## Big Monk (Apr 28, 2022)

I got a initial shutdown level order in my cart right.


----------



## fig (Apr 28, 2022)

Big Monk said:


> I got a initial shutdown level order in my cart right.


Somehow this just isn't registering.


----------



## Big Monk (Apr 28, 2022)

fig said:


> Somehow this just isn't registering.



Like a panic ridden, SBE is shutting down type of order. A big one. THE big one.


----------



## fig (Apr 28, 2022)

Big Monk said:


> Like a panic ridden, SBE is shutting down type of order. A big one. THE big one.


Now _that_ is something a girl can relate to!


----------



## MichaelW (Apr 29, 2022)

fig said:


> Did you ever get this? I made an order on the 16th and it went out on the 26th......so somewhere between LMS and a Tayda drill/UV order


My last two orders from him were super slow. First time, I pinged him and he said he was sick. I told him to take his time there was no rush. He got the order out a few days after that combined with a new order I placed. My last order I placed and completely forgot about.......(It was a late night, lying in bed, germanium transistor binge.....)...I never even got a confirmation the order was placed. But it showed up in my orders on his site. That was April 17th. I got a shipping notice a couple days ago and should be getting it today. All of which seem a bit out of character for Michael in my short experience buying from him.


----------



## Oh_Discordia! (Apr 29, 2022)

Big Monk said:


> I got a initial shutdown level order in my cart right.


you know panic spreads like wildfire, right?


----------

